# My firewall wont allow any programs to go through



## AuzieC (Aug 5, 2011)

Every time I try to download World of Warcraft from the game disk it says That I am not connected to the internet and I should check my firewall settings. However, my firewall settings are set to enabling the program so I have no idea what the problem could be. Does anyone have any idea on what could cause this?


----------



## AuzieC (Aug 5, 2011)

When I try to install a game or when I do it won't let me access the internet from the game. Could there be a problem inbetween the game and the internet?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

what kind of firewall are you running? 
Have you created an exception in firewall for the game you are trying to install??


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Port forwarding may also be needed to allow thru router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Post the following:

computer specs
network setup [using a router?]
firewall used
post of a ipconfig /all for review


----------

